# Dick Brooks Superbird:



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey Pete, I read that you're a Dick Brooks fan...Me too! I met Mr. Brooks at Nashville in '85 when he raced the #90 Junie Dunlevy Ford. Here is some pics of my T.O.P. '70 Superbird I painted & mounted on an AFX of Dicks #32 , along side my oldest race car, a T-jet, Quad-lam'd ,Champion panned, Pete Hamilton Plymouth. Old NASCAR is COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..........So are clear bodied HO cars!............Tom


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice pair of Birds! Keep posting and we'll keep admiring!


Coach!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

those are some of the nicest lexan bodies I've seen. nice work!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'll say...*

Ditto on what Jimmy said. :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I agree with VJ!! where can I buy some????? I love superbirds and daytonas!!

Keep up good work!

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm with the gang on this one. Those are some beeeautiful bods!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice lookers, may have to convert some of these AW Daytonas.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh No You Didn't!


http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u159/bumpercar88/DragCars027.jpg


Did Someone say Superbirds?


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Maybe this picture will be better.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Great lookin' lexans.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

B88,
Great looking Winged Warriors! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I met Dick about half a dozen times over a 20 year span of being connected with the racing at Rocky Hill in Porterville. Nice guy, very soft spoken. I have in my model collection the MPC release of his red and gold #22 Golden Products Dodge Daytona, I have one built as well. I do plan on doing some Daytona's for MT/XT cars soon.

Porterville is an interesting place for racers, besides Dick we have Dave Bebee, who was a funny car champion in the 60's. Bebee was one of the drivers focued on in the movie "Funny Car Summer", and is still very active as a fuel dragster owner. He sells cars and runs a U-Haul dealership there.


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

ogarfield,

Cool looking wing rides, _very _ nicely done. They always make for good showings . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks Jas.................Tom


----------

